# Internet Connection Problem - utorrent



## RoboX (May 7, 2013)

I have some files in seed  with few or zero seed and  peers and only one file to download as many with few seeds and peers and despite the download is quite slow as well as the upload (dw 200/ up 15) it does not take very much of my band (ADSL 8mb). All normal. But the real problem is when utorrent is active  the internet connection is very slow, sometimes blocked. Everything is resolved by closing u torrent and restarting the router ....solutions? (maybe it's changes to the settings on the client?)


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

It sounds like you have utorrent configured to use too many connection.  Turn off DHT and lower the number of active connections.

You should also do a speedtest to check your upload speed on your internet connection, it is often a lot lower than the download speed, and if you saturate it it will effectively block anything else from accessing the internet.


----------



## RoboX (May 12, 2013)

ok: lower upload limit, turn off DHT and wath connection i have to lower?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

First thing you should do is go to speedtest.net and run a speed test.  When the test is finished it will give you a button to share the results. Copy the URL it gives you and post the results here.

I can help you with what settings to change once I know your connection speed.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

a few of the older routers just don't do torrents


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> a few of the older routers just don't do torrents



I haven't met a router yet that couldn't do torrents, _if_ the client was configured properly.  The default settings in utorrent will often overwhelm weaker routers.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't met a router yet that couldn't do torrents, _if_ the client was configured properly.  The default settings in utorrent will often overwhelm weaker routers.



I take it you have never had a WRT54G or one of dlink cheaper models you could configure it for  30 peers with 2 upload slots and it would still lockup


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> I take it you have never had a WRT54G or one of dlink cheaper models you could configure it for  30 peers with 2 upload slots and it would still lockup



Yes, I have 3 WRT54Gs.  In fact I'm running utorrent on a WRT54G v8 with stock firmware right now.


Set dl/ul to half the speed I get with speedtest.net.
Global Maximum number of connections: 30
Maximum Peers per torrent: 15
Upload slots per torrent: 1
Disable Use Additional Upload Slots if Upload Speed is < 90%
Disable DHT Network <--Biggest Killer of Cheap Routers
Disable DHT netowrk for new torrent  <--Biggest Killer of Cheap Routers
Disable Peer Exchange <--Another big killer of cheap Routers
Maximum Number of Active Torrent: 2
Maximum Number of Active Downloads: 2

Generally those settings will work with any router, including the WRT54G.  You won't get blazing fast downloads, but it will work.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I have 3 WRT54Gs.  In fact I'm running utorrent on a WRT54G v8 with stock firmware right now.
> 
> 
> Set dl/ul to half the speed I get with speedtest.net.
> ...


so you have effectively neutered most of the bit-torrent protocol


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> so you have effectively neutered most of the bit-torrent protocol



Not really.  DHT and Peer Exchange are mostly useless unless you are downloading a torrent that has dead trackers, and even then they rarely help.  But they generation huge numbers of connections.

Limiting the number of connection in the way I have doesn't really hurt things that bad.  Yes, download will be slower, but they'll work.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Not really.  DHT and Peer Exchange are mostly useless unless you are downloading a torrent that has dead trackers, and even then they rarely help.  But they generation huge numbers of connections.
> 
> Limiting the number of connection in the way I have doesn't really hurt things that bad.  Yes, download will be slower, but they'll work.



everybody is switching to DHT with the crackdown on public trackers


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> everybody is switching to DHT with the crackdown on public trackers



Ok, you're right so, let me explain this a little better.  My original response was a little off.  When I said DHT is only useful for torrents with dead trackers I misspoke.  Really having those settings enabled only helps with dead or unhealthy torrents, AKA torrents that are listed on the indexing site as having 0 seeders and very few leaches. And even then having those settings enabled has rarely helped in my experience.

When you use a magnet link it uses DHT to find the peers instead of using a list of trackers in torrent files.  Magnet links still work perfectly fine with the DHT settings disabled, I've been using magnet links since a certain big site disabled their trackers back in 2009 with the settings disabled in uTorrent.  Disabling the DHT settings in uTorrent doesn't actually disable DHT.  Instead, when you disable the DHT settings in uTorrent is stops uTorrent from generating the insane numbers of connection to find peers. Disabling those settings makes DHT stick to the connection limits you've set in your preference.  So in the case of the settings I posted above it limits DHT to 15 connections per torrent instead of allowing DHT to generation the multiple hundreds of connection per torrent that it likes to do.

Yes, this means that it takes longer to find a peer and begin downloading.  But the nice thing about DHT is that once you find that first peer you download all the other peers that that peer knows.  And if you are downloading healthy torrents the wait isn't that long, the longest I think I've had to wait with a healthy torrent was maybe 10 minutes for it to find a peer and start downloading.  So when you disable the DHT settings it will take a little longer to find peers and begin downloading, but the important thing is it it will still work and won't overload the router.


----------



## RoboX (May 23, 2013)

My router is a Belkin 54g (5 years old)

This is my adsl: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2711948404.png

my utorrent setting:
global 200
conn x peer 50
upload slot 4


----------

